# Building a small boat



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wanna start out by saying hey! this is my first post but i've been snoopin around this site for a while now. My grandpa and i were talking about building a small (16ft maybe?) boat for mostly freshwater use. I've looked and looked and cant find any really good plans. Anybody ever built a boat or know where i could get some simple plans for a first time builder?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Great!

As a Grandpa I really appreciate your spending good time with yours. My Grandpa built me my first boat when I was about six years old, over 60 years ago and I still remember. Hooray for both of you!

There are several websites for amatuer boat builders,plus firms that sell plans,like Glen L Marine. I have a list of appropriate web sites that I will post later. I have never built my own boat, I just fix them.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum :clap



For boat plans check Bateau



I personally like the Phantom 16


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I would build it Stitch & Glue. There are no fasteners in a S&G boat.



I have a few tricks up my sleeves that will save a LOT of work building one. You will need to come talk to me about it, as it's WAY to much info to type here. 





Take a look here. http://www.bateau.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

i've found some plans for a 16 ft'er that i'm gonna start buildin in a week or two with my grandpa. wish me luck!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you bought them yet?



I have plans here for one that I haven't built. It's a Glen L with the high sides. It is aprox 17ft long.



Call me if you want to see them. 455-0415





The plans are a combination of these 2 sets of plans.



https://www.boatdesigns.com/products.asp?dept=316



https://www.boatdesigns.com/products.asp?dept=310





Forget about the pilothouse in the 2nd pix. The plans are of the 1st boat. Then there is a additional suppliment from the 2nd plan that raises the freeboard. IE Higher sides and slightly longer length.



https://www.boatdesigns.com/prodinfo.asp?number=61-501B


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

i opted to cut her down to 14 ft. today is day one of building and although i didnt get much done i'm pumped now for tmw. i would post pics but i'm currently not on my own computer and am not quite sure how to.


----------

